# Wie Stromleitungen im Aussenbereich verbinden?



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe vor mit meheren Lampen meinen Teich auch in der Nacht attraktiv zu gestalten. Zum Teich führt ein Erdkabel, welches von der Garage aus schaltbar ist. Wie kann ich denn die Kabel im Aussenbereich so miteinander verbinden, dass kein Wasser eintritt? Toll wäre auch eine Art wasserdichte Box, um z.B. noch den Empfänger einer Funkfernsteuerung mit unterzubringen. 

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst   

Bin um jeden Vorschlag dankbar    

ciao, 
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

hallo!

ich bin vom endpunkt (steckdose) weiter zur naechsten station. (klemstelle in der dose)


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hai!

Ich habe auch ein Erdkabel zum Teich gelegt. Am Teich habe ich eine Gartensteckdose installiert. Die sind nicht teuer und haben zwei Steckerplätze. 
Habe insgesamt 8 Lampen angeschlossen.
Die Gartensteckdosen sind Spritzwassergeschützt. Optional sind Abdeckungen in Felsenoptik erhältlich. Sind aber teuer.

Es gibt auch extra wasserdichte Kabelverbinder, die bis zu einem Meter unter Wasser liegen können. Oder Wasserdichte Gehäuse, in denen Stecker und Kupplung eingeschlossen werden.
Gibt es alles z.Bsp. bei OBI.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

hallo thomas,

für solche zwecke gibt es im elektrofachhandel spezielle verbindungsdosen.

sehen grob aus wie eine gerade banane    - werden hälftig aufgeklappt - kabel darin verbunden und dann mit einer flüssigen vergussmasse ausgefüllt - trockenen lassen - und gut ist für immer und ewig


----------

